# Wind



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

If I have wind, I just assume that is part of being me, and would think nothing of it.

I'm beginning to increasingly wonder if getting wind suggests my body's intolerance to some things?

What makes me think this, is reading posts and journals and the like on her and elsewhere, and it has set a seed in my mind that I should be monitoring myself more to see if this is the case?

Or should I just eat as I have been, accept the wind (not bothered) as cutting out food could actually makes intolerances worse?

How much wind is normal? Should you expect some wind as part of daily life? questions questions questions lol


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wind is to be expected, every mammal you can think of suffers from it. How much is acceptable or to be expected will be different between folks I guess.

You can get a basic intolerance test done in GNC or Boots I believe.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

buy a dog if ya suffer wind, always a good get out when you stink


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I never get wind! And I've got Crohns so maybe I'm not the best one to ask... But seriously as long as I'm eating nutrient rich foods I don't get any wind.

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

ElleMac said:


> I never get wind! And I've got Crohns so maybe I'm not the best one to ask... But seriously as long as I'm eating nutrient rich foods I don't get any wind.
> 
> Extreme Nutrition Athlete
> 
> Sports Nutrition by Extreme Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing - Extreme Nutrition Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing


Everyone get wind . You maybe not know your passing wind . But you will be at some time of day . Wind is*a normal biological process and is something everyone experiences regularly. Some people pass wind only a few times a day, others a lot more, but the average is said to be about 15 times a day.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

When you swallow food, water or saliva, you also swallow small amounts of air, which collects in the digestive system. Gases can also build up when you digest food.

The body needs to get rid of the build-up by*farting (flatulence) or*burping (belching).

Sometimes, you may not notice you have passed wind because most of the gases are odourless and are often released in small quantities.

Flatulence usually only has a bad smell if it contains gases that smell, such as sulphur. However, it is important to remember that it is normal for the gas you pass to sometimes smell a bit.

Excessive*flatulence can be caused by swallowing more air than usual or*eating food that is difficult to digest. It can also be*related to*an underlying health problem that*affects the digestive system, such as*irritable bowel syndrome (IBS)

Quote from the NHS


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you use digestive enzymes? or the bio-culture yoghurts?

These might help.

Another tip I picked up from a George Farah article was, have warm drinks with meals, and half hour or so after, then drink water. This aids digestion by assisting blood flow to the stomach.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think burping is from swallowed air, flatulence is caused when the acid in your stomach breaks food down, there is a chemical reaction giving off gas which cannot come back up the way from the lower stomach and so goes downwards.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> Do you use digestive enzymes? or the bio-culture yoghurts?
> 
> These might help.
> 
> Another tip I picked up from a George Farah article was, have warm drinks with meals, and half hour or so after, then drink water. This aids digestion by assisting blood flow to the stomach.


I did have bio yoghurts until a few weeks back, and where I shop, they have changed to the formula or something, as it tastes like shite now (really chalky)

Will have to get some from elsewhere I guess 

Warm drinks - always have a green tea with meal 1, but on work days, being out on the road, then no I don't, but guess with weather turning soon, I guess I could take a flask of green tea with me - might also help the metabolism


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I use the 0% fat Greek yoghurt with bio-cultures

Total 0% 170g | High Protein Plain Greek Yoghurt | FAGE UK

I'm currently putting 100g in a bowl, adding 75g oat Granola and mixing it together. Tastes lovely, and is easily portable in a small tupperware, or even those small foil trays you can get that have the cardboard lids.


----------



## mecallyoud (Oct 14, 2014)

yes,You can get a basic intolerance test done in GNC or Boots I believe.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The number of people who are intolerant of cows milk to some degree is shocking, the government don't make it common knowledge or try to steer people away from it due to the amount of milk that's sold and how big an industry it is in Europe.

The number of blacks, asians, middle easterners and orientals who have problems with cows milk is even higher than it is in whites, over 50% I believe.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Have you changed any supplements such as different protein powders from the norm?


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Some of the more common causes can be low level stomach acid, lack of digestive enzymes, bacterial/parasitic infections, food intolerances poor elimination and poor food choices.


----------

